# Clothes Airers



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a Free standing Clothes Airer that looks, from the side view, like a letter A with arms folding out each side,forming extesion to the cross member of the letter A. We have seen these in France and missed the last one on sale at the Newark Show. They are light weight and practical. We don't want the hang on window or Umbrella type.
Hovis :?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

most camping shops do them. dennis


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Try these at John Lewis:

http://www.johnlewis.com/230417442/Product.aspx
or 
http://www.johnlewis.com/230364701/Product.aspx

We have one we bought in Lakeland but they no longer seem to stock them!


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Keep your eye out in Lidl and have a look in Argos.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ikea, for less than a tenner


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Ikea, for less than a tenner


Sorry £12.99, just checked


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Currently in stock at our local Tesco's in Cambridge.

Stuart


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Not an 'A' frame but is this any good?

Peter


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've also seen these in Tesco's only last week - In Poole


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I have one the same style as the 1st photo in JCM's post and it is very light.
I can pick it up with my little finger. It was £4.99 in Au Naturale.
Lesley


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

TR5 said:


> I've also seen these in Tesco's only last week - In Poole


And what may I ask was you doing in Poole! Next time your going PM me and if I am down on the boat come and have a coffee!

Lesley that was a bargain!!

( I only meant to post one pic,  now I know how to post more than one!)

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Laundry*

Hi

I use a bit of washing line fastened to the motorhome ladder and a tree. No cost, no weight and no storage issue!

Russell


----------

